# Are we the only ones who rent a car while at DVC?



## krmlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

We find it SO much easier!

We send out luggage on the Magical Express, we just dont go on. 

Rent a car off priceline for usually $10 - $15 a day. 

We find that it REALLY saves time, no waiting for busses, we can get between resorts for dinner ADRs well. 

For those of you who havent tired it, i would HIGHLY suggest it.


----------



## Helene4 (Jan 3, 2011)

ADR'S? Please translate this.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 3, 2011)

We need a car.  It is WAY too inefficient to travel from resort to resort or park to park using WDW transportation.  We typically park hop every day & commonly eat at resorts other than where we're staying.  Plus it's really nice to be able to run out to a store or to an off-property restaurant or attraction.

And as you point out, a rental car is usually pretty cheap.  So we totally agree with you- a car is totally worth it.

Cheers,
H


----------



## rhonda (Jan 3, 2011)

Helene4 said:


> ADR'S? Please translate this.


Advance Dining Reservation(s)


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 3, 2011)

We rode the shuttles our first time and have rented a car (or drove) ever since.  The shuttles are fine without kids (or with older kids), but if you try to manage a couple toddlers, a double stroller, a diaper bag, a soft sided cooler, etc. (and especially if you end up standing!), it's MUCH nicer to be in a car.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 4, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We rode the shuttles our first time and have rented a car (or drove) ever since.  The shuttles are fine without kids (or with older kids), but if you try to manage a couple toddlers, a double stroller, a diaper bag, a soft sided cooler, etc. (and especially if you end up standing!), it's MUCH nicer to be in a car.



Are there special parking lots for those guests staying on the property? If not isn't driving and parking kind of a pain? Is there a charge to park? FYI, I have never stayed on the Disney property but we will be staying at Animal Kingdom in June....woo hoo!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay I've been a DVC member since 2006 and we never used to rent a car. 

Last January we stayed at Bonnet Creek with our Wyndham points, so of course got a car.  WOW what a difference. We got in on Friday am, grabbed the car and were at AK and eating lunch within an 1.25 hr after landing.

 Disclaimer-no checked bags. 

It was so quick to get to the parks, MK is one that if I'm staying on site I'd still take the bus, because of the monorail or boat time from the lot.

We got a car for our Thanksgiving stay at SSR, we did bus to MK, but going to the other parks it's pretty easy. To be honest our longest bus waits don't happen at SSR even during Thanksgiving week. We've run into problems at BCV in January and VWL both in October and early May. 

Other thing is it frees up your last day, no waiting around for the DME. We flew home on Black Friday, flight 3:30 pm, packed the car and went to MK for rope drop, hit some rides had lunch and left park around 1pm. 

Though we are skipping the car for our trip next week to Bay Lake Tower, we're taking a limo in(late flight on Thursday) and DME'ing back to MCO. Hopefully the Monorail will not be acting up like last MLK weekend.

We do have AP's so no parking fee at the parks


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 4, 2011)

Totally agree with how much easier it is to have a car when at WDW.  We have gone both routes (no car, used WDW transporation) or had our own van, or rented a car.  MUCH prefer having our own/rented vehicle.  Never had a problem getting out of the parks when driving - was usually back at our condo within 30 minutes when staying off site; less than that when staying on site.  Of course, this was always with just hubby and me, and we are fast walkers, so could get to our vehicle fairly quickly thru the crowds.  I'm sure if we had small children and stroller(s), it would take much longer.

We will be staying at BCV in 2 weeks with daughter, SIL, and 2 grandkids (ages 9 & 11) and definately will be using our van to drive to HS and AK.  Will use WDW transporation for MK, and can walk to Epcot (LOVE staying at BCV just for this benefit ).


----------



## bnoble (Jan 4, 2011)

I almost always rent a car.  The only times I skip it are adult-only trips when I'm in the Epcot-area resorts.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 4, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> Are there special parking lots for those guests staying on the property? If not isn't driving and parking kind of a pain? Is there a charge to park? FYI, I have never stayed on the Disney property but we will be staying at Animal Kingdom in June....woo hoo!!


The lots are HUGE, but very well organized.  They park people by section and have trams running continually from the current parking section to the front gate (except MK, where you have the extra step of taking the monorail or boat).  When you leave, the tram makes several stops through the lots.  The trams are a bit inconvenient with a stroller and kids and bags, so we normally walk it.  Without a stroller and with older kids, they're perfect.

There are two special parking areas at each park that are close to the front: Handicap and AAA Diamond.  If you book a package through AAA (which you wouldn't do if you're staying in a timeshare), they give you a AAA Diamond parking pass.  I've heard that some AAA branches give them if you buy passes through them.  (Ours doesn't.)  You can also find the AAA Diamond parking passes on eBay.  They're well worth it to us, especially at Epcot (where you get to park REALLY close) and Hollywood Studios.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

AAA parking is great - yes ours gives us a pass if we buy tickets from them!


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> We find it SO much easier!
> 
> We send out luggage on the Magical Express, we just dont go on.
> 
> ...



Depending on the extremely frustrating Disney transportation is a nightmare. We would never be in Orlando at Disney without a car. We have stayed offsite where it is easy to get to multiple services/restaurants within a very short walk a couple times with no vehicle but would never do that on site. Things are way too spread out and the transportation system - while nice to know is there - is way too slow/crowded to depend on as the sole method of transport. You waste a ton of valuable park time on Disney transportation which is by design. They want to delay you & get your $$ without crowding the parks. A car is a must.


----------



## Culli (Jan 4, 2011)

Thought I would never get one, got one 2 trips ago to go to the grocery store and do some small things.  We are a family of 6 so yes getting it delivered is good but hard to plan on what to get.  Get expensive to do multiple deliveries.  Then the last trip we got a van and hit MK EMH, AK and HS (even though we stayed at BCV) - driving is very easy.  Getting morning EMH at MK we were like the 6th vehicle in the lot - very convenient.  Not sure if I would drive to MK on a regular basis or not as you probably will need to get on the tram to get to the monorail to get to the park........probably just take the bus!

We eat most of our meals in the room, too much of a pain and way to $$$ with the kids to eat onsite or a restaurant.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> We find it SO much easier!
> 
> Rent a car off priceline for usually $10 - $15 a day.



I'm looking at Orlando car rentals for the end of June and the cheapest rates online are $288/week, with most in the $300's.  Ouch!  We are staying at Disney and looking at getting a car for just day to take the 4 of us to Harry Potter at Universal.  The cheapest I can find for a subcompact is $48/day, and even the rates on Priceline are sky high right now.  Yikes! Car rentals have just gone through the roof the last couple of years!

--- Rene


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 4, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> You waste a ton of valuable park time on Disney transportation which is by design. They want to delay you & get your $$ without crowding the parks.


I doubt that it's intentional.  For the number of people they transport and the logistics of it, they really do a very good job.

But I definitely agree that a car is better.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> I'm looking at Orlando car rentals for the end of June and the cheapest rates online are $288/week, with most in the $300's.  Ouch!  We are staying at Disney and looking at getting a car for just day to take the 4 of us to Harry Potter at Universal.  The cheapest I can find for a subcompact is $48/day, and even the rates on Priceline are sky high right now.  Yikes! Car rentals have just gone through the roof the last couple of years!
> 
> --- Rene



go on priceline name your own price - its great! we never pay more than $12 a day for a car.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jan 4, 2011)

We also rent a car, but don't bother with priceline since there are usually some very attractive deals if you are don't mind booking and rebooking.  Also, we like to have 2 drivers.  I think we paid about $11 per day plus taxes for a full size for 9 days in December.
We stay at BWV, however, and only use the car for water parks, DD and off site.  We walk to HS and Epcot.  -- Suzanne


----------



## Serina (Jan 5, 2011)

We always rent a car - love the ease of getting around.

KRMLAW: You mentioned you rent a car but send your luggage to your resort on the Magical Express...can you go into more detail? We go to Disney often and I'm not familiar with the process (or reason - is it easier?) of sending luggage only. It sounds like it might be a wonderful thing for us to do in the future.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

we like not having to lug our luggage around, into the rental car, then to hotel, etc. 

this way, we just get off the plane and pick up our car. we go to DTD for lunch, then back to the resort, where we can check in and find our luggage safe and sound.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2011)

We may have to look into that for luggage when we stay at DVC units.  I always rent from National and am able to pick from the Executive Aisle, which almost always has an SUV or Minivan, but if we're ever stuck with a regular car it can be really hard to get all of our stuff in it.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jan 5, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We may have to look into that for luggage when we stay at DVC units.  I always rent from National and am able to pick from the Executive Aisle, which almost always has an SUV or Minivan, but if we're ever stuck with a regular car it can be really hard to get all of our stuff in it.



The downside to using ME as a luggage only delivery serivce is when there is a problem with your luggage.  If you don't check in at the airport to take ME, Disney does not know to look for you luggage.  If they don't get the luggage for any reason or your bag is damaged, you might need to go back to the airport and make a claim with your airline for lost or damaged luggage.  You probably need to do this within 24 hours of your arrival at MCO and may need to explain why you left the airport without your luggage in the first place.    If you do have such a problem, Disney will not help you sort it out as their rules are that "The service does not provide luggage-only transfer."

Of course, this does not apply to your return to the airport, where the Resort Airline Checkin service can be used separate from ME.  -- Suzanne


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> I'm looking at Orlando car rentals for the end of June and the cheapest rates online are $288/week, with most in the $300's.  Ouch!  We are staying at Disney and looking at getting a car for just day to take the 4 of us to Harry Potter at Universal.  The cheapest I can find for a subcompact is $48/day, and even the rates on Priceline are sky high right now.  Yikes! Car rentals have just gone through the roof the last couple of years!
> 
> --- Rene



They are high now but shop extensively, look or deal codes, and you should almost always find one around $150/week + tax. It can take some digging but 99% of the time they do exist.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 5, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> Are there special parking lots for those guests staying on the property? If not isn't driving and parking kind of a pain? Is there a charge to park? FYI, I have never stayed on the Disney property but we will be staying at Animal Kingdom in June....woo hoo!!



You'll be glad you have a car if you are staying in Kidani.  The parking is right under your unit and the resort is huge so if you get stuck with a unit far from the lobby you gotta schlep pretty far without a car.  With the car it's a breeze.  

I drive up since I live in FL but I still use it onsite most of the time unless I'm going to Food & Wine and know I'll be needing a designated driver.   



MichaelColey said:


> We may have to look into that for luggage when we stay at DVC units.  I always rent from National and am able to pick from the Executive Aisle, which almost always has an SUV or Minivan, but if we're ever stuck with a regular car it can be really hard to get all of our stuff in it.



Michael, sounds like you need an Owners Locker.  
I know lots of Mouseowners have them.  

My trunk is my owners locker. :hysterical:


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We may have to look into that for luggage when we stay at DVC units. I always rent from National and am able to pick from the Executive Aisle, which almost always has an SUV or Minivan, but if we're ever stuck with a regular car it can be really hard to get all of our stuff in it.





chriskre said:


> Michael, sounds like you need an Owners Locker.
> I know lots of Mouseowners have them.


No, our challenge is getting the oversized jogging stroller PLUS luggage into a car trunk (and some smaller SUVs <G>).  None of it is really stuff we want to keep in storage.  It's our clothes, fans (my wife and kids can't sleep without them), timeshare stuff, swim stuff, etc.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 5, 2011)

We keep some of that junk in our OL---beach towels, etc. etc.  I keep a non-stick frypan in there, too, since the ones in the units are always banged up.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 5, 2011)

We always have a car.  I cannot deal with entrapment at Disney.  Okay, I am just joking.


----------



## gpurtz (Jan 5, 2011)

We always talk about using Disney transportation and always end up renting.  The last few times we've used Hotwire.  On our upcoming week-long trip to the Beach Club Villas  we rented a mid-size car (Hotwire/National Car) for $143.00.


----------



## cruisin (Jan 6, 2011)

Always a car for us, we eat at a lot of resorts on the dining plan, and it would be horrible without a car.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 6, 2011)

We get always get a car now.  After some bad experiences with the WDW transport we decided that we'd just avoid that.  Some one asked if they charge for parking at the parks- they don't if you are staying at DVC and have your dashboard pass visible.  You can also get there early for the extra magic hours.  Last trip we used FF miles to book our car so it was free.

Make sure you get a rental that is on-site at the airport because some have offsite lots that you have to ride a shuttle to (Hertz is one that we experience this with) and it adds time a trouble to the car pick up process.

tlwmkw


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 6, 2011)

*It changed a few months ago*



tlwmkw said:


> Make sure you get a rental that is on-site at the airport because some have offsite lots that you have to ride a shuttle to (Hertz is one that we experience this with) and it adds time a trouble to the car pick up process.



Most car rental agencies, including Hertz, have moved to on site at Orlando. It is a very good move and one that makes the rental car experience at Orlando one of the best there is anywhere.  I totally agree that dealing with shuttles/buses to an off site location is a pain with any rental car. It is exactly what you are trying to avoid by having a car and not dealing with the hassles of the Disney transportation! Thankfully it doesn't apply to many Orlando rental cars anymore.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 6, 2011)

We rented a car and it was great while at Kidani much faster for going to other resorts for dinner.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 6, 2011)

Something I like to do is use Magical Express to and from the airport and rent a car for maybe four days of our trip.  

When we stay at our home resort, SSR, we just walk over to Dollar Rent a Car at Downtown Disney's Regal Sun hotel (it's a Wyndham now) and rent our car over there.  I think the Hilton hotel may have a car rental place in their lobby, too.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 6, 2011)

*How about a car at wilderness villas?*

I'm so glad to see this topic. I was wondering weather to rent a car or not. I'll be staying at wilderness lodge villa. I was thinking of just getting there and then maybe renting a car. I love the priceline idea. I've heard though that the boat is only a five minute ride to MK. Any help on this???


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 6, 2011)

Of all the places to stay both on and off site, Wilderness Lodge would probably be the one where I would most likely skip the car.  In fact, we'll be staying there over Spring Break and WILL have a car, but on the days we go to MK, we'll definitely just take the boat.

We considered renting a car just for our first and last day for our next trip (staying at Beach Club Villas).  I would have used free rental days, so it would have just been about $10 in taxes.  But I was able to get a car for the week for $185, so I'll be doing that instead.

For those renting on site with Alamo/National, the location at the Dolphin hotel has a much lower facilities fee than the Car Care Center location.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 7, 2011)

*Thanks Micheal*

Ever thought of writing a book on Disney LOL.
I'm glad to hear I won't need a car. I noticed a lot of reviews saying the boat to MK from Wilderness is only about 5 minutes. Bonus. Is there car rental at Wilderness?
We do have a couple nights where we will dine at other resorts close by like Wolfgange Pucks in DTD, and the Beach Club. I was thinking of just getting a cab over to these restaurants. Does that sound like a good idea? Any ideas on cost? If its gonna be $50 each time I'll just rent a car.
Is it free parking for Disney guests at all parks and propertys?
Thanks


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 7, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Ever thought of writing a book on Disney LOL.
> I'm glad to hear I won't need a car. I noticed a lot of reviews saying the boat to MK from Wilderness is only about 5 minutes. Bonus. Is there car rental at Wilderness?
> We do have a couple nights where we will dine at other resorts close by like Wolfgange Pucks in DTD, and the Beach Club. I was thinking of just getting a cab over to these restaurants. Does that sound like a good idea? Any ideas on cost? If its gonna be $50 each time I'll just rent a car.
> Is it free parking for Disney guests at all parks and propertys?
> Thanks



Parking at DTD can be dicey even at slow times in the evening. We used a cab the other year to get to the GF and BWV. I think round trip from SSR was like $25(have to check with DH to see if he remembers).

Car rental on site is over at the Dolphin(or Swan) or the car care center just outside of MK. 

The boat is probably 5-10 minutes from Wilderness to MK. Last time we did Hoop Dee Doo Review we just took the bus back to DTD and walked back to SSR.

If you are doing a lot of dining at other resorts, I'd get a car because it's kind of a PITA trying to use the buses to connect from resort A to resort B and get there in time for your ADR. I think Disney suggests leaving an hour for transportation if using there transporation.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Need a cab - then get a car!*



lobsterlover said:


> Ever thought of writing a book on Disney LOL.
> I'm glad to hear I won't need a car. I noticed a lot of reviews saying the boat to MK from Wilderness is only about 5 minutes. Bonus. Is there car rental at Wilderness?
> We do have a couple nights where we will dine at other resorts close by like Wolfgange Pucks in DTD, and the Beach Club. I was thinking of just getting a cab over to these restaurants. Does that sound like a good idea? Any ideas on cost? If its gonna be $50 each time I'll just rent a car.
> Is it free parking for Disney guests at all parks and propertys?
> Thanks



If yoiu plan to use a cab even two or three times then you've covered the costs of a rental car. Getting the car gives you far more convenience tha cabs.  You have to shop a bit to be sure you get the best price but overall you'll appreciate having on demand transportation even if it just compliments the Disney stuff. Far better than cab hassles & costs.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 7, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> We do have a couple nights where we will dine at other resorts close by like Wolfgange Pucks in DTD, and the Beach Club. I was thinking of just getting a cab over to these restaurants. Does that sound like a good idea? Any ideas on cost?


If you're okay with Disney transportation, you could always take the shuttle to DTD for Wolfgang Puck Express.  Going from resort to resort is more difficult since there aren't any shuttles from resort to resort.  You have to take a shuttle to DTD or one of the parks and then take a second shuttle to the other resort.  That can be pretty timeconsuming.  If you're just doing it once or twice, you could do that or take a taxi.  More than that, and a rental car probably makes sense.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 7, 2011)

Time is money.  Pony up for the car.  Even if you are financially constrained, I'd cut costs elsewhere.  Any place you want to go except for MK, the Contemporary or Fort Wilderness will be most efficiently reached by car.  

H


----------



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2011)

We have only rented a car for one day and that was because our delivered groceries were misplaced by bell service (!?!?!?) and we had to go out and buy groceries again!  

Wow, I am now wondering if we should rent a car this year instead of using Magical Express?!   We have always loved ME!

We grab our own bags when we land and lug them (okay, push them on their wheels) to the bus.  That way, there isn't a delay in getting our bags at the hotel since we usually check in late, like after 10:00 pm.  The kids like the bus.  And we love checking our bags at the end of our stay and hopping on the bus.  Kids love the Disney buses to and from the parks. We stay at BCV and walk to EPCOT and take the boat to HS, and the bus to MK takes 10-14 minutes, and the bus to AK about the same.  We have had to wait usually 5-10 minutes for a bus (at the most 20 minutes this past Thanksgiving).

This is an interesting thread!  It seems like most of you rent cars. Good to know!


----------



## Serina (Jan 8, 2011)

We always rent a car - we have a teenager and we aren't very patient when it comes to waiting for Disney transportation.

On the other hand, my brother has a 7 year old and they take Disney transportation. Their son loves the 'adventure' of taking the Disney buses and boats and they are more patient...


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't have any problem doing Disney transportation with my 7 year (and/or my 5 year old).  It's just infants and toddlers (who need more direct supervision) along with a stroller and baggage that can make Disney transportation a bit stressful.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 8, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> AAA parking is great - yes ours gives us a pass if we buy tickets from them!



Ok - I will mention here - but get flamed when I do it on disboards.  Hope not to insult anyone.

I have been buying AAA parking cards on ebay for the last 2 years.  In the beginning of the year they are expensive (around $40) but towards the middle of the year you can buy for $5 or so.  I actually think some are just good color copies - but they worked.

Last trip (October) I forgot the pass at home - still parked in the lots.  Was fine.

As for the car.  For 10+ years we were "on property" folks and NEVER rented a car.  Since DVC moved to RCI we have been staying off site at Marriotts and renting a car.  Wow - I LOVE it!!  Doesn't bother me at all.

We stayed onsite for 2 days after a week offsite....went back to the buses and wondered how the heck I ever did it!

Personally, I think if the car is going to cost less than $150 for the week - I would do it!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 9, 2011)

Years ago my hubby practically refused to use Disney transportation.  

One year we invited friends and they only used their car once for some shopping.  They wanted to park their car and use Disney transportation and because of them - my hubby has changed his tune.

The only time we have a car (ours or rental) is the once in a blue moon that we drive down or if we fly and stay at WDW with an additional stay at Vero or HH.

It really is not bad and transportation takes you right up tot he entrance more or less.  We can count the times that we were "stuck" waiting more than 10 minutes.

I will say it helps a lot to have a car if you need to shop, go to Universal and get from resort to resort.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 9, 2011)

AnnaS,

wish we had your good luck- we've have had a terrible time with the Disnay transport.  We were there in early December and tried it for one day and regretted it so much.  We found that when we did any park hopping it became very difficult and soooo much waiting for the buses (that never seemed to come and were usually crowded).  We were staying at Wilderness lodge and we did use the boat to MK and the monorail and the boats were great.

tlwmkw


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 23, 2011)

*OK...I did it.*

I finally deceided! This thread was so helpfull. Rented a car. Not just any car!!!! A convertable Mustang!! Yahh, go big or stay home right?
I went on Priceline and bid starting at $19 and ended up at $350 all in regular $730. 
This is going to be some trip.
Even know we are staying at Wilderness villas, it sounds best to take the boat to MK then the car everywhere else. Made a couple res' at downtown disney too.

Big question: Why can't you send just your luggage on the bus when you're paying for it? (RCI exchange)

Getting carried away now...trying out Budget in Cayman's "name your price" for our upcoming Grand Cayman trip too!!


----------



## JackieD (Jan 23, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Even know we are staying at Wilderness villas, it sounds best to take the boat to MK then the car everywhere else. Made a couple res' at downtown disney too.
> 
> Big question: Why can't you send just your luggage on the bus when you're paying for it? (RCI exchange)


First of all-- We loved, loved, loved staying at Wilderness Lodge Villas  have a great time and enjoy your convertible!

You can.  I lined up ME and got tags for myself, parents (I travelled with them) and my sister who was arriving on another flight--on an RCI exchange last year.  Unexpectedly my sister ended up coming to WLV with my brother in his rental car. Her luggage went on the bus and was delivered about 3 hrs after her flight.  Even if you DON'T get on the ME bus--your luggage is tagged for ME delivery still.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 24, 2011)

Do they send the luggage tags to you in the mail when you book ME? 
Its just me, and my 2 kids so it would be nice to not have to drag it around. Its best to have hands free for tight grips on kids LOL
I can also stuff a suitcase full of snacks and breakfast stuff!


----------



## JackieD (Jan 24, 2011)

yes, I had to call the Magical Express number and gave them all of our flight information and reservation info.  I received the tags in the mail (for luggage) and vouchers for the bus for everyone in my party.  It's not meant to be used this way for luggage transport but my sister's plans changed once she was at the airport and everything was delivered to our room.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 24, 2011)

I called today to request Magical Express for our upcoming trip.  I asked if we could use it just for the luggage, and the cast member said that at least one person has to ride the bus or they won't load the luggage.  I'm not sure if that's true or not, but it's only a minor incovenience for one of us to take the bus and the other to get the rental car, so we'll go ahead and do it.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 24, 2011)

It's probably not true in practice, but that is the official line.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 25, 2011)

WE always rent a car if we fly, but we usually drive.  We ride the Magical Express from the airport, catch the shuttle (to Car Care Center) or walk (to Swan/Dolphon) to the car rental center. Having a car makes life so much easier and saves on the grocery budget as we can go to Publix or Wal-mart to supply the refrigerator.  We have used Garden Grocer a couple of times in the past and although the service is good, prices are higher than the stores and there isn't much of a selection.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 25, 2011)

If you take the Magical Express, how long does it typically take from the gate to the resort?  My wife is having second thoughts about using Magical Express.  I suspect that it would only take slightly longer than waiting for luggage, getting a rental car, and driving.  She thinks it could take 1-2 hours longer.  We did it once, but I don't remember how long it took.

One of us would be taking Magic Express and the other would be taking the kids and our carry-on, getting the rental car, and driving to the resort.

We always rent from National and can choose from the anything on the Executive Aisle.  We've almost always got an SUV or Minivan, but if we get stuck in a car (even a large one), it's a tight fit with three kids, luggage and an oversized stroller.  Having 2-3 bags go on the Magical Express would really help.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Almost always, we have been able to get loaded onto the bus and the bus starts moving within 10 minutes. It is much faster than renting a car.

ONE TIME, we waited about 45 minutes. The circumstances were extraordinary. Several people appeared at the same time that had not advised that they had wheelchairs. We were going to the same resort and they had to order a special bus for the trip. No big deal to me since it was an isolated occasion.

Since then, I have seen wheelchairs being loaded without any delays. 

I wonder if you can advise of special needs in advance so they can have the special bus ready and waiting. 

I love Magical Express. I have to commute to work every day and it is a long commute. DH's is even worse. We both love the freedom of having someone else doing the driving. We order our groceries from WEGOSHOP and we can get whatever we want. We now have a standard WEGOSHOP list that we place about 3-4 weeks before our trip begins. And we ask that the groceries get delivered in the early afternoon of the day after our arrival. That way they don't sit at Bell Services.

I have an Owners Locker that I keep stocked with our ponchoes, blister pads, all of our OTC medicines, full size detergent, softener, shampoo, conditioner, all of our toiletries, a Brita pitcher. Neck wallets, water shoes, Ziplock bags. We don't have to do the clear 1 quart bag thing because everything is at OL. OL lets you keep an inventory of what you have in your OL. Ian and I inventory ours as we pack it. One of us packing and calling the other inputting into computer. We name the things that we need, NEED ____, (Like NEED Aspirin) the list gets alphabetized and that way everything that we need is together. And I check the NEEDs about 4 weeks before the trip and add those things onto our WEGOSHOP list. 

Doing it this way, we can do a whole week with one carryon if it is just Ian and I.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 26, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> If you take the Magical Express, how long does it typically take from the gate to the resort?  My wife is having second thoughts about using Magical Express.  I suspect that it would only take slightly longer than waiting for luggage, getting a rental car, and driving.  She thinks it could take 1-2 hours longer.  We did it once, but I don't remember how long it took.
> 
> One of us would be taking Magic Express and the other would be taking the kids and our carry-on, getting the rental car, and driving to the resort.
> 
> We always rent from National and can choose from the anything on the Executive Aisle.  We've almost always got an SUV or Minivan, but if we get stuck in a car (even a large one), it's a tight fit with three kids, luggage and an oversized stroller.  Having 2-3 bags go on the Magical Express would really help.



These are the inbound routes I've experienced in 6 yrs of riding DME

It depends on the resort you are going to. It takes forever to get to the Beach Club, because you stop at Carrib. Beach, Boardwalk, Yacht club, then Beach Club

If you are staying at VWL or BLT, the bus will go to the GF, Poly, WL, then Contemporary.

The route to the bigger resorts is OKW then SSR. Of course if you don't get anyone staying at a resort they skip it.

We've not stayed at AKV, so I don't know the bus route.

On the way back to the airport, SSR-right to the airport on every trip. Same with BWV/BCV. Now I've done 3 stays split between BLT/VWL and it's always going to at least the Poly and or GF. And for some reason it takes forever for those people to get on the bus. 

My kids are older(9/14) and the youngest was dissapointed we didn't do DME from the airport on this last trip to BLT. He likes the video they show. We had a later flight and knowing the route, we just took a towncar in and DME'd back to MCO.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 26, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> It depends on the resort you are going to. It takes forever to get to the Beach Club, because you stop at Carrib. Beach, Boardwalk, Yacht club, then Beach Club


Hmmm, we'll be staying at BCV, so probably the longest ride.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 26, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Hmmm, we'll be staying at BCV, so probably the longest ride.



Well in both of our stays at BCV and BWV, you will be stopping at Carr. Beach 1st and there is always some kids sporting thing going on where half the bus is staying there. 

Problem is you don't know, 1st stay at VWL, we had no GF or Poly people so straight to WL. Stayed at VWL the other October, stopped at GF and Poly first, last stop was BLT. Based on that info, that's why we took the towncar with an 8:45 pm arrival.

With our car rental we are at the resort about 20-30 min. faster than DME. But we are not loading a stroller, just DH walking the aisle at Alamo deciding on what car to pick.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 26, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> .
> . We order our groceries from WEGOSHOP and we can get whatever we want. We now have a standard WEGOSHOP list that we place about 3-4 weeks before our trip begins. And we ask that the groceries get delivered in the early afternoon of the day after our arrival. That way they don't sit at Bell Services.



We are left-coasters and this will be our 1st time returning to WDW in 15 years!  I am also thinking it would be nice to have the groceries delivered and be car-free while we are at Beach Club Villas.

Would someone be willing to pm me a copy of  their grocery order and about how much it cost?  Then, I could just tweek it a little, rather than starting from scratch.  I would worry about milk products being stored properly at Bell Services.  I think I would want everything delivered that first night we arrived, so that we could make breakfast that next morning.

Any tidbits to share would be most appreciated.  I am learning a lot just reading this thread.  I like the idea of the Brita water.  Hmmm, maybe I will just bring an extra Brita filter from home & filter our water their to avoid buying an entire case of small bottled waters.

-- Rene


----------



## Culli (Jan 26, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Hmmm, we'll be staying at BCV, so probably the longest ride.



We have taken ME at least 10 times and try to get BCV or BWV and have never really had any issues with waiting.  I rented a car once at the airport and to be honest I thought that was a bigger pain and took longer then just taking the bus, especially with kids.  So now I get my rental car at the National Dolphin/Swan location...just walk over from the BCV/BWV area.

Once I'm on the bus and we are moving I really don't pay attention to how long it takes.  But by the time we land I'm usually checked in and if the room is not ready standing in EPCOT within 1hr -1hr 30 mins of landing.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 26, 2011)

Culli said:


> We have taken ME at least 10 times and try to get BCV or BWV and have never really had any issues with waiting.  I rented a car once at the airport and to be honest I thought that was a bigger pain and took longer then just taking the bus, especially with kids.  So now I get my rental car at the National Dolphin/Swan location...just walk over from the BCV/BWV area.
> 
> Once I'm on the bus and we are moving I really don't pay attention to how long it takes.  But by the time we land I'm usually checked in and if the room is not ready standing in EPCOT within 1hr -1hr 30 mins of landing.



Go with Alamo, you can check in online and just go straight to the garage to pick out a car. 

My kids are bigger, so they each wheel one of the carry-ons.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 26, 2011)

We never rent a car for our Disney stays...ever. 

DME is free (included in our MF...lol). I don't have to wait for my luggage. From the time the plan lands at Orlando, to check-in is normally about 1 hour....give or take 15 minutes. 

The Disney transportation works very well for us. Its nice after a long day in the park to have someone else drive instead of me. When its hot out, the AC is cool....when its cold out, the bus is warm. The buses drop you off at the front of all the Parks.....no walking through the parking lots, no fees and no trams. 

It works for some, not for us. We don't see it as money saver or a time saver.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 27, 2011)

We have taken ME twice, once to OKW and once to BWV.  The OKW time was 58 minutes from stepping off the plane, getting kids in strollers, getting to the check-in desk, getting on the bus to getting off the bus at the resort.  BWV was 54 minutes for same scenario.  Like I said, we usually drive (cheaper for the 4 of us) but we have like ME when we flew.  Now that Spirit Airlines is coming to Niagara Falls, we might be able to fly more often as they have cheap fares.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 30, 2011)

For us renting a car doesn't save time or money.   I think, for most that most people like to rent a car it is because they like to be in control which is fine (less people taking public transportation--LOL).   Anyways, most of the time when I've taken DME I'm at the hotel within hour to hour and 30 minutes.   Just depends on how busy it is.  

We have rented a car twice.  Once to experience an offsite resort so, we stayed at the Marriott Grande Vista timeshare.  We love the magic too much to stay offsite anymore.  Anyways, since we are left coasters we stay usually 10 to 12 nights.  I've never gotten a mini-van or full size car at $19 a day even by looking at hotwire, coupon codes, priceline, etc...  We like a car that holds your luggage for the last day out of sight.  Our flight usually leaves late in the afternoon to early evening so, it is important that luggage is not seen so, we can shop and visit other parks.  So, that's another con with a car rental from the airport you can't use the luggage back to the airport service.  I find this just as valuable as well.  You are free of your luggage except your carry-on which you leave at the resort.  Now, it is pain to have to be back at the resort 3 hours before your flight leaves so, you might want to factor that in as well.

Since we were staying off site you had to allow plentity of time to drive to MK our main park.   We would leave our room at 1.5 hours to 2 hours before we wanted to be there.  Part of it was the fact that we were staying offsite so, we had to allow for driving time in.  But other part is getting into the park.  You had to go through the parking ticket booth.  Then, you had to park your car.   Get out of your car and wait for the tram.   Ride the tram to the Transportation center.   Once at the transportation center you had to decide if you are going to ride the monorail or boat.  Either way you need to wait few minutes.  I don't see how someone with a stroller is saving time going to MK.  (now maybe the AAA lot is within walking distance to the Transportation Center??  I don't know as I've never used it).

The 2nd time we rented a car I got this great deal from Hertz at the Shades of Green Desk.  Omgosh what a pain to get the car.  We had to somehow get to the Transportation center and then, take the Shades of Green bus over to the hotel.  The bus does not run frequently.   Then, once there rent your car.  It took my dh 2 hours to do this.  Totally would not recommend this.

P.S.  We don't travel off season at Disney.  We travel peak usually Christmas week, Thanksgiving or Summer weeks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 30, 2011)

Our experience driving has been great.  We mostly travel off-peak.

The drive depends on the resort and the park you're going to.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek to Epcot or Hollywood Studios is 5-10 minutes.  Summer Bay to Magic Kingdom is about 30 minutes.  Off-site typically takes about 10 minutes longer than on-site (which is about how long you usually have to wait for a bus).

We've never had a long wait at the parking gates.  Usually 1-2 minutes or less.

AAA parking rocks, especially at Epcot.  Magic Kingdom is the only hassle, since you have to take the monorail or boat from TTC to MK.

The worst part is always the bag check and the entrance gate, which you have to do whether you drive or take Disney transportation.

Yes, the AAA Diamond parking at Magic Kingdom is an easy walk from the TTC.  You basially walk the length of the handicap parking (AAA parking is just past that), go through the tunnel under the road, and you're right at the TTC entrance.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Feb 15, 2011)

I always rent a car and love it...You're right...it's the control issue but also the time issue...I can zoom everywhere in the car and not wait for a bus schedule.
I usually stay 'home' at BWV so can walk/boat to Epcot/Disney Studios.

The only hitch nowadays is that sometimes cars are a bit expensive if I'm traveling solo.  To each his own.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> We are left-coasters and this will be our 1st time returning to WDW in 15 years!  I am also thinking it would be nice to have the groceries delivered and be car-free while we are at Beach Club Villas.
> 
> Would someone be willing to pm me a copy of  their grocery order and about how much it cost?  Then, I could just tweek it a little, rather than starting from scratch.  I would worry about milk products being stored properly at Bell Services.  I think I would want everything delivered that first night we arrived, so that we could make breakfast that next morning.
> 
> ...



We have used Gardengrocer twice.  Check out their website.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> We are left-coasters and this will be our 1st time returning to WDW in 15 years!  I am also thinking it would be nice to have the groceries delivered and be car-free while we are at Beach Club Villas.
> 
> Would someone be willing to pm me a copy of  their grocery order and about how much it cost?  Then, I could just tweek it a little, rather than starting from scratch.  I would worry about milk products being stored properly at Bell Services.  I think I would want everything delivered that first night we arrived, so that we could make breakfast that next morning.
> 
> ...



Rene, we use GardenGrocer. Great selection, fruit always looks great. Bell Services has a frig, so don't worry about milk/dairy products. We usually take a later flight in, so I have GG drop off at their last scheduled time. When we get to the resort, DH goes to Bell Service and has them get the stuff out and load the golf cart(Saratoga Springs) while I check in.

I buy water in the gallon jugs(you can't use Disney tap water to make coffee, it tastes funny), so we just drink out of glasses in the room. We don't go in the summer, so we don't take bottled water to the parks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 16, 2011)

We just returned from Beach Club Villas.  We had a rental car, but we used the Disney buses quite a bit as well.

My wife took the Magical Express (so our luggage would go - although I suspect it would have anyway) while the kids and I took the rental car to the resort.  We stopped for a quick bite at McDonalds (10 minutes max - ate in the car) and just barely beat my wife to the resort.  Unfortunately, our luggage didn't make it until the next day, but that turned out to be AA's fault, not Disney's.

Several days, my wife stayed at the resort and the older two kids and I took the Disney buses so she could have the car if she wanted to go out.  The longest we had to wait was about 10-15 minutes, other than one return from Magic Kingdom where the first bus was going out of service and we had to wait for a second.  Magic Kingdom has the advantage that the Disney buses drop you off right at MK rather than the TTC.

We walked to Epcot several times (including once just for Illuminations).  It's just a 5-10 minute walk from the room to the back entrance to Epcot!!!  I *love* that about Beach Club Villas!

We drove the rental car to one on-site dinner reservation (Shula's) and one off-site dinner reservation (Giordano's with a Restaurant.com certificate).

We drove once to Hollywood Studios and once to Epcot (because we weren't going to be doing the World Showcase and the AAA Diamond parking is right up front).  The day we drove to Epcot, the AAA Diamond parking wasn't available due to a special event.  Grrr.

Staying just about anywhere else, I think we would probably drive more.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2011)

My stay later this month is at BWV.  I'm seriously considering not getting the rental car due to the easy proximity to Epcot and Studios, and the fact that I'd likely not drive to the Magic Kingdom.  That leaves only AK, plus a trip to Wide World of Sports to pick up a race packet for the ESPN The Weekend 5K.  I might just make do with a bus for the former, and will probably grab a cab for the latter.  Will end up saving me a good chunk, because try as I might I can't get the all-in rate much under $270, even using illegitimate codes.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Of all the places to stay both on and off site, Wilderness Lodge would probably be the one where I would most likely skip the car. In fact, we'll be staying there over Spring Break and WILL have a car, but on the days we go to MK, we'll definitely just take the boat.


We just returned from Wilderness Lodge, and the boat was VERY convenient to MK.  We went before rope drop one day, back and forth during the day (for a nap) and back after the park closed, and we never had to wait more than about 5 minute for a boat.  (I think we lucked out - I expected to have to wait longer sometimes.)

We drove everywhere else.  (One exception - the first day there, we were at Epcot and my 6 year old nephew wanted to ride the Monorail.  Everyone else drove back, but I took the kids from Epcot to TTC on the Monorail, from TTC to MK on the Monorail, and from MK to VWL on the boat.  Took about half an hour longer than driving, but the kids loved it.)


----------



## Jasmine658 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Nice to have some freedom with car at WDW*

We really liked having an AVIS rental SUV while staying at Kidani last month, but must say the buses from AKV were way faster than driving to the parks. My husband was able to sleep in, take the bus, and beat us there by at least 20 minutes, calling me while I was still dealing with parking, trams, etc. He was rested waiting at front gate, and we were already tired sweating running for trams, transfers, etc.

Signage for directions when driving around WDW are terrible. Signs constantly say "STRAIGHT AHEAD" for your destination, then all of a sudden there's an immediate exit right or left and you find yourself in the middle of 5 lanes, and would have to shove a few cars off road to make your exit by time the signs appear. So then you have to skip your exit needed, then it takes a good 15 minutes to make a U-turn on the WDW property in many places.

MK parking was a nightmare. Strollers don't fit well on the tram, and my friend struggled with her Peg Perego umbrella stroller and a sleeping child trying to board and unboard. It took forever from parking lot to front gates, with having to park, walk to tram stop, tram to TTC, TTC to monorail or ferry where there was usually a line, then trip to drop off area. In the morning it was quite an adventure (we always arrive before rope drop), but in the evening, more of a nightmare. So the 2nd time going to MK, we left our rental car a Kidani, then took bus to MK in morning, then took cab back in evening with the tired kids, but of course not in car seats. Cab ride $18+ tip from MK to Kidani. That was by far the easiest.

Getting to the decent places to eat means dining at resorts, not at the parks. Having the rental car comes in really handy then for ADR's. A few trips back, thought it was fun to also use the rental car to take park breaks - one day visiting Cape Canavaral, then another day out to Clearwater Beach for lunch and play in sand.

We prefer now to pick up and drop off our car either at Car Care Center, Swan Hotel or Buena Vista Towers, depending on where staying, and just take Magic Express bus to and from the airport. That way we aren't dealing with dragging kids to car rental lots at airport when we're already really tired. They really like the ME bus anyway. I can go pick up car and drop off the rental car on my own time, without the rest of family being dragged along, at one of the Disney car rental locations. This also usually saves us a day or two off the car rental expense since first and last days don't need the car. Thought the rental rates were really cheap in Orlando, and although didn't use all day long, it was worth having our own wheels to go where we wanted.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2011)

If you're at Disney with a stroller, I highly recommend buying a AAA Diamond Parking Pass on eBay. You still have to pay for parking (or have an Annual Pass or stay on site to get free parking), but you get much closer parking (walkable without having to take the tram) for all four parks, near the handicap parking.

After you go through the parking booths, just follow the green line (next to the blue line for handicap parking and the red line for exiting) and flash your AAA Diamond pass to any cast members directing traffic.

At Epcot, it's just to the left of the main entrance.

At Animal Kingdom, it's to the right of the main entrance.

At Hollywood Studios, it's straight out and slightly left of the main entrance. When you walk up, make sure to take the crosswalk across the tram lane and through the special security line. If you walk directly towards the gate, you end up having to go all the way around the tram parking area and through the main security line, which takes much longer.

At Magic Kingdom, the parking is across the street from the Ticketing and Transportation Center. This is the longest walk, but still much more convenient than folding up a stroller. You have to walk the length of the handicap parking, then through the tunnel under the road, then to either the Monorail or Boat to get to MK. If you're staying on site, a bus is probably more convenient (because it goes directly to MK). If you're staying off-site, all the off-site busses go to the TTC so parking is usually better.

Totally agree that driving is the only good choice if you're going resort to resort (like for an evening meal).


----------



## user name here (Apr 25, 2011)

If you stay at Bay Lake Towers, it's a 5-10 walk to the Magic Kingdom.

If you stay at the Boardwalk Villas, it's a couple minutes of walking time away from Epcot, and you can enter Epcot from the back entrance, which is usually practically empty.  You can walk to the Hollywood Studios from there as well.  

The Swan and Dolphin are both walking distance to the Animal Kingdom Park.  

We usually just stay at which ever hotel is within easy walking distance to the Park we plan on visiting the most, and avoid using either our car, or Disney transportation, as much as possible.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 25, 2011)

user name here said:


> If you stay at Bay Lake Towers, it's a 5-10 walk to the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> If you stay at the Boardwalk Villas, it's a couple minutes of walking time away from Epcot, and you can enter Epcot from the back entrance, which is usually practically empty.  You can walk to the Hollywood Studios from there as well.
> 
> ...



S and D walking distance to DHS, NOT AK ... and can walk to Epcot from there too.


----------



## user name here (Apr 25, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> S and D walking distance to DHS, NOT AK ... and can walk to Epcot from there too.



You're right.  I was actually thinking of the boardwalk area, it's still easy walking. 

You can't walk to AK, regardless, because there's rules prohibiting it.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 25, 2011)

one thing i dont like about AK ... is just SO far out there


----------



## user name here (Apr 25, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> one thing i dont like about AK ... is just SO far out there



Yes, but it is right by the Animal Kingdom Lodge/Villas, and Disney's Coronado Springs resort, but still.  

It's also a short walk to the Blizzard Beach waterpark from the Coronado Springs resort.  

Most of our family lives in Florida, and they have annual passes.  So we visit several times a year and usually only spend a day or two at Disney and don't go running from park to park.   

We find staying close to a park where we can walk is a lot more relaxing.


----------



## blondietink (Apr 25, 2011)

Just came off a 7 night stay at BCV's and had a blast.  We had a car, because we drove down, but we only used it once in the middle of our stay to go and get some more groceries.  The bus service was great and walk to Epcot and boat ride to HS was fantastic.  This has become our newest favorite resort.  We also took the monorail to/from MK several times from Epcot to take advantage of EMH hours and to leave MK when it was too crowded.  So, we have decided a car is not really necessary if you plan a stay correctly.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 28, 2011)

blondietink said:


> Just came off a 7 night stay at BCV's and had a blast.  This has become our newest favorite resort.  We also took the monorail to/from MK several times from Epcot to take advantage of EMH hours and to leave MK when it was too crowded.  So, we have decided a car is not really necessary if you plan a stay correctly.



Blondietink,
Thanks for the info.  We will be staying at BCV in June, and wondering what other tips you might have to share.  You have to enter through the Epcot international gate, then walk up to the front of the park to catch the monorail to MK, right?  But I guess that's faster than driving, parking & taking the boat? 

Thanks,
Rene


----------



## blondietink (Apr 28, 2011)

It probably takes about the same amount of time overall.  But, the bus was really the fastest ... it was dedicated to just BC/YC when we were here and didn't share with other resorts.  We just took the monorail to jiggle between Epcot and MK when MK became too crowded or to take advantage of EMH's.  The boat to HS was really efficient, too.  I was surprised how short the bus ride was to AK also. 

If you needed to do a grocery stop/run in the middle of a stay and didn't have a car, I think it would probably be cheaper to just take a taxi to Publix instead of renting a car.  Or just rent a car for the day and do your grocery shopping and stop at the Disney outlet for some shopping.  Found some awesome zip front sweatshirts for $20.00 and at the parks they were going for anywhere from $45.00 - $59.00.

There is a little gate walking from Epcot to BC on the right before you get to the BC resort.  It is a walkway around the side/back of the BC resort and takes you over to BCV's.  Saves some steps and is nice and quiet.  You don't have to go through the lobby if you go that way.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 29, 2011)

blondietink said:


> There is a little gate walking from Epcot to BC on the right before you get to the BC resort.  It is a walkway around the side/back of the BC resort and takes you over to BCV's.  Saves some steps and is nice and quiet.  You don't have to go through the lobby if you go that way.



Are you planning on telling them the secret handshake too ?

Just kidding and that short-cut is great, used it quite a bit when we stayed at BCV a few years back, takes almost 5 mins off the walk to Epcot and is HUGE when returning to your villa at night with sleepy kids.

Chris


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 29, 2011)

we havent stayed over there yet, but want to next time ... sounds perfect for walking to 2 parks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2011)

It literally is 5 minutes to Epcot.  One night when we stayed there, we walked to Epcot for Illuminations and walked back.  I think we were gone from our room less than 45 minutes - 5 minutes there, 15 minutes waiting for Illuminations to start, 15 minute show, and 5-10 minutes back.


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 29, 2011)

Can anyone that's been to disneyland comment to compare?  Especially those with small children and dining plan users at WDW?

We're disneyland vets and it's a known fact that driving into the parks takes longer than walking or taking the ART (anaheim resort transit).  The one year we had free parking on our annual passes, we ended up paying for the ART mid trip.  Even with the trick of entering before park opening so we could park in the lower pinochio lot.  Packing up the stroller multiple times, fighting for a place on the trams (even though we go during off season), waiting...  Even waiting 20 minutes for the ART was far easier/shorter.

So going to WDW, I was looking forward to not taking the giant britax carseats on the plane (6 yo doesn't need it for plane, baby will be on lap), .  But we'll be on the dining plan and doing a character breakfast every day, so will we regret not having a car between resorts?  And DH wants to go to World of Harry Potter, so I'm not sure how to deal with that.  Maybe I have to take carseats anyway?  I've never vacationed with kids that wasn't within drivng distance before.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 29, 2011)

We are Disneyland vetrans and have been to D-world. There is no comparison to the vastness of D-world and the dinning. Leave the car-seat at home.  the bus system is great but I would bring the stroller as the little ones will tire from all the walking. You may want to rent a car and the car seats for a day to explore Universal. Our Disneyworld vacation was one of our families favorite vacations.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 29, 2011)

i'd have to disagree with "leave the car seats" ... 

we really like the freedom a car gets us, never have to wait for a bus in the heat/rain, etc. dont ever have to be cramped. 

especially if you have AAA parking pass ... i dont know if i would do it without that ...


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 29, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> i'd have to disagree with "leave the car seats" ...
> 
> we really like the freedom a car gets us, never have to wait for a bus in the heat/rain, etc. dont ever have to be cramped.
> 
> especially if you have AAA parking pass ... i dont know if i would do it without that ...



Have you done this at Disneyland though?  Your idea of cramped might be my idea of spacious, that's why I'm wondering.   Kinda like when WDW vets complain about the parks being so "crowded" and we DLR vets go to WDW and think, "WOW, no crowds!"


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Apr 29, 2011)

JulieAB said:


> Have you done this at Disneyland though?  Your idea of cramped might be my idea of spacious, that's why I'm wondering.   Kinda like when WDW vets complain about the parks being so "crowded" and we DLR vets go to WDW and think, "WOW, no crowds!"



If you are going to character meals (or any meals) at resorts other than the one at which you are staying, you will want a car.  Resort to resort transporation can be time-consuming, because it usually involves at least one transfer.  The Contemporary is probably the easiest becuase you can use Disney transport to the MK and then its a 10 minute walk.

If you prefer not to drive from the airport, you can rent from National or Alamo at the Dolphin or Care Care Center or other companies at DTD hotels (and I think Hertz is at SoG).  For our next trip, we are using ME from the airport and renting a car for 4 days at the Dolphin.  While sometimes the cost is the same for MCO and WDW rentals, in our case we are paying about the same for 4 days as we would for 7 days from MCO.

By cramped, I think the PP was referring to busses in which every seat is taken, there are children on laps and the aisles are full.  This is not unusual at closing time for MK year round.  It may also be true for Epcot and DHS at closing time, but we just walk back to BWV.  -- Suzanne


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 29, 2011)

we use name your own price on price line and have never paid more than $12 a day for a car in orlando ... so try that!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2011)

WDW is *very* different from DL.  First, the parks are very spread out.  Instead of having two parks right next to each other, WDW has four and they are miles apart.  Instead of three resorts, WDW has 20 or so.  The dining is considerably better at WDW, IMHO (but many DL fans disagree), but requires far more advance planning.  Instead of having a myriad of hotel and dining options within walking distance, most non-Disney things are 2-5 miles away.  It's an entirely different experience.

I do have to agree with those who have mentioned that if you're dining at resorts you're probably better off with a car.  There is no Disney transportation between (most) resorts.  You would have to take a bus from one resort to a park or DTD, then another one to the other resort.  Very time-consuming to do that.

If you don't like packing up the stroller and taking a tram (we don't either), buy a AAA Diamond pass on eBay.  The AAA parking lots are within walking distance.  (MK is a bit different, but that's another story.)


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 29, 2011)

I grew up going to Disneyland, and recently we have been going to WDW. Our children are young adults-no longer children. However, for whatever it is worth, last year we did not rent a car and just use the Disney Magical Express from the airport ( it worked great for us) and used Disney transportation around WDW. 

I think the trick to WDW is planning. I planned our ADR ( advanced Dining Reservations) around what park we were going in for the day. So if we were in Epcot for the day that is where my dining reservations were made. I found out in advanced what parks would be the least crowded and planned accordingly. There are good planning guides like TourGuideMike.com which I highly recommend. This type of planning along with taking Disney transportation worked like a charm. 

We also had groceries delivered to our villa. This was so great I cannot say enough good things about this service. We did not have to deal with getting in and out of a car during humid weather, loading and unloading groceries. I sent a list including wine, and we met her in front of our hotel on check -in day signed for the groceries and she and bell services took care of our groceries. In fact my DH went to get a cart to unload from her car and she told him, there is no need she will take care of it all. We just sign and leave it up to her. Bell services stored our groceries in a refrigerator until our room was ready and we called for them. Also when she delivered the groceries and I signed for them, the bottles of water and Gatorade were ice cold, so before bell services stored them, we grab the ice cold drinks and took them with us into the parks. That was such a treat, since it was so humid. It was so worth getting this service! It saved time and it was so convenient. We used WeGoshop.com and I highly recommend them, but there is another one that is good too Gardengrocer.com. 

This year because we have a car, we will have to buy and schlep our own groceries to our villa.  

We would take the monorail or bus to the parks and we did not have to wait long and it was nice and cool once we entered the bus. While in WDW in June last year for 10 days, only once was the bus crowded, but we managed to get a seat. My husband commutes and like to sit back and let Disney do the driving.  

Although I agree with everyone else, if you have ADR's at resorts it gets more complicated without a car, but there are character meals available at the parks too. Cinderella Royal Table, The Crystal Palace, in the Magic Kingdom and Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot.

It all comes down to when you are going (busy season), and planning your day so you are not running from park to park and ADR to ADR.

Soon we are going back to WDW for two weeks. However, because our first week will be off-site we are renting a car. The second week is at Bay Lake Towers again but we will keep the car because I got a good deal and we have some reservations at other resorts. We went back and forth about keeping the car the second week because Disney transportation and the ME worked out so well for us last year. We really like and will miss the ME and the early check in at the hotel (they take our bags) and later we just jump on the DE to the airport. We might take the rental back a day early so we do not have to deal with the rental during departure day. 

I also have a AAA preferred parking pass, so we will see how this visit goes with having a rental car.


----------

